# My Barbed Wire Art



## HCole2576 (Mar 4, 2018)

I started working with barbed wire few years ago for therapy. Very relaxing and slightly painful. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## escorial (Mar 4, 2018)

rock n roll.....cool work


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 4, 2018)

What made you want to create art with barbed wire, if you don't mind me asking? Looks cool though, don't get me wrong, its an interesting medium.


----------



## HCole2576 (Mar 4, 2018)

Well it all started when my therapist said I needed to find a new hobby to help me handle stress and calm down. My mom had a bunch of it just sitting around. So I started making My first basket.


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 4, 2018)

HCole2576 said:


> Well it all started when my therapist said I needed to find a new hobby to help me handle stress and calm down. My mom had a bunch of it just sitting around. So I started making My first basket.



That's awesome. How long have you been doing it now?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 4, 2018)

Very interesting...................... but Freud would have a field day!


----------



## HCole2576 (Mar 4, 2018)

Almost 4 years now. My arms are little scarred up but its all worth it. Ready for the weather to get better so I can start on new projects.


----------



## HCole2576 (Mar 4, 2018)

My therapist was not to happy about the new hobby but I did what she said lol.


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 4, 2018)

HCole2576 said:


> My therapist was not to happy about the new hobby but I did what she said lol.


I took up card making to keep my own mind settled and then grew to love it. What drew you to wf?


----------



## HCole2576 (Mar 4, 2018)

I love writing and wanted to see how I was doing with it. Therapist read some and we have set goal to publish a book eventually. My family is still coming to grips with mental illness and they get upset when they read them. So I came here to get some feed back and maybe help someone else along the way.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 4, 2018)

Love it! I am always intrigued with the many things that inspire creativity...  I had horses for years, and I spent a lot of time removing Barbed wire from the fence lines... it is deadly around horses... and any livestock... it is nasssssty stuff, so to see it used in art is fabulous!


----------



## sas (Mar 4, 2018)

Your flowers in vase is exceptional. Such a subliminal message of petals with thorns. Love it. Love it.


----------



## HCole2576 (Mar 4, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> Love it! I am always intrigued with the many things that inspire creativity...  I had horses for years, and I spent a lot of time removing Barbed wire from the fence lines... it is deadly around horses... and any livestock... it is nasssssty stuff, so to see it used in art is fabulous!



Thank you Firemajic. Its quite painful for me also sometimes.

HCole2576


----------



## HCole2576 (Mar 4, 2018)

sas said:


> Your flowers in vase is exceptional. Such a subliminal message of petals with thorns. Love it. Love it.



Thank you sas. The vases of never die roses are my best seller. Hope everyone else likes them.

HCole2576


----------



## HCole2576 (Apr 9, 2018)

*More Barbed Wire Art by ME*

Sun and Cactus  




Call this one* Rusty*



*Turtle*



*Sea Turtle*




Hope you all enjoy these. All these are sold.


HCole2576


----------



## escorial (Apr 9, 2018)

Cool work


----------

